# Recommended filter for a nano tank 30l



## Curvball

Hi all,

Been looking into options for an external filter for my tank.

Am I better off with a small 150/200lph nano canister or should I opt for something like an Eheim 2213 or The smallest fluval canister (104 I think?)

Would a canister be better overall instead of a hangon cascade type filter as found on the fluval edge tanks? Leaning towards this as I can get my heater into one of these and out of the display.


Thanks.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I like Eheim 2213, they are robust and last for ever. I bought all of mine second-hand, but you can still buy them new as "Eheim Classic 250".

I also like the Eheim Liberty HOB filters, I just throw away all the internal cartridges, and 1/2 fill with ceramic/sintered glass rings. Again usually some of these on Ebay, as they aren't manufactured any more.

Have a look at this thread: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/which-filter-for-a-60l-breeding-setup.23884/>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Curvball

Thanks Darrel. I've been looking at the filters on eBay

Is there a classifieds here on UKAPS? Surely some members have old gear they would like to part with?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Andy Thurston

Yes you need 25 post and it appears shortly after


----------



## Curvball

Big clown said:


> Yes you need 25 post and it appears shortly after



Ha, thanks for the info - best get posting 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## AshRolls

I am planning to use an external filter on my nano. I have researched this a fair bit and the Resun Cyclone CY-20 looks good and has come recommended on this forum before. I will be putting some foam over the intake.


----------



## Curvball

Thanks for your input - the Resun does look good but all those nano canisters appear to the same, just rebranded.

At the moment I'm leaning towards the Eheim 2213.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## steevwatson

I'm keeping an eye on this as I'm looking for a new filter for my nano.


----------



## Henry

I have an AquaOne Aquis 500 on my 35L high tech at the moment. It does a very good job, quietly too. You can't really go wrong with the 2213s though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

dw1305 said:


> I also like the Eheim Liberty HOB filters, I just throw away all the internal cartridges, and 1/2 fill with ceramic/sintered glass rings. Again usually some of these on Ebay, as they aren't manufactured any more.


 
what what?? they have stopped making the liberty HOBS?!?!  Oh man i love those filters.  Time to buy a couple more before they are gone.


----------



## hotweldfire

I use eden 501s (using 2 at the moment) . These are available from aqua essentials as well as the larger models. Brilliant filter but you do have to run them at the same level as the tank else the flow drops dramatically. 

About to put one up for sale as it goes with lily pipes etc. Stripping down my nano literally right now. 

I would seriously avoid cheap Chinese knock offs (allpondsolutions do one). I've used one of these and it was seriously unreliable. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


Iain Sutherland said:


> what what?? they have stopped making the liberty HOBS?!?! Oh man i love those filters. Time to buy a couple more before they are gone.


Don't quote me on that, there still seem to be on sale at lots of out-lets, so they may still be making them. Some one else may know the actual state of play?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland

cheers darrel, sadly looks like your rights as webs sites showing while stocks last.  Just bought a couple for back up as zooplus is 20% off at the moment too 
Wonder if a new design is in the pipeline?


----------



## Ben Hooper

I heard the bellow are quite good but am tempted to upgrade to the Eheim but not sure it's worth the extra cost...
 Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


Ben Hooper said:


> I heard the below are quite good


Air powered sponge filters are good for low tech fry tanks etc, but they don't really offer any water turn-over or mechanical filtration. I've use them a lot, but they do a different job from a canister or internal filter. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pinkmummy79

Hi, I too am looking for a filter for my 30 litre which I plan to set up as a low tech, I'm swaying towards the liberty hob filter but unsure which size to get, 2041 or 2042? I have no experience of hobs so could anyone advise me please, this will be low tech similar to Paulo's thanks

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## steevwatson

Hi
I ended up buying a boyu ef-05 from eBay. I couldn't resist as it was cheap. So far I'm very impressed. It was easy to set up and runs pretty quiet. The build quality isn't the best but that's to be expected for the price. The hoses were a little bit stiff AMS and hard to position behind the tank but I soaked them in hot water and that softened them up enough to get them how I wanted.  I know other people have had problems with the flow rate but mine has been running for 2 weeks now with no issues. The input and spray bar aren't the best looking but they work fine. I'm tempted to see if I can get glass ones small enough to fit.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## hotweldfire

Best of luck with that. The boyu is the cheap Chinese knock off I had. Ran fine for a week then kept getting trapped air in the intake and choking up. Tried everything but couldn't fix it. Hope yours runs better. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim

I've had one of the boyus running for nearly 12 months now did have some problems with the hose collapsing so diy'd acrylic pipes connected with an inch of hose, has run perfectly since.


----------

